# Software Testing checklist (basic)



## toontech (Apr 20, 2010)

need a few pointers on what type of testing you would carry out on new software in your business environment.

background: my business currently looking at upgrading to windows 7

my work: need to help with the testing of software to ensure it works with windows 7

i need to create a standard document, which will include tests carried out, which can be used to test each piece software.


so, basically i'm looking for pointers on what types of tests should be carried out in a project such as this.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.softwaretestinghelp.com/testing-checklist/


----------

